# Gretchen ~ Gentle, Quiet Girl - 3.5yo Fawn Greyhound



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

Gretchen has finally found her forever home. Thanks

Tam
KGUK Homing Volunteer


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

How very sad that these greyhounds are bred to race for a couple of years and then tossed in the skip! It should be illegal.

She looks so lovely and I hope she finds her forever home soon.


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2012)

Bumping Gretchen


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2012)

bumping Gretchen


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tamakin (Nov 30, 2009)

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------

